# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Search glitch

## helvene

This is how the advanced search page looks for me:



Browser/OS details: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:30.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/30.0

----------


## Azélor

I have Mozilla Firefox 31.0 and I have the same problem.

----------


## Meriba

I use Google Chrome (Versión 36.0.1985.125) and I have the same problem.

----------


## Robbie

It looks like the money-grubbing Digital Point Sphinx Search Plugin needs me to throw more money at it, lol. I'll see what I can do.

----------


## RobA

Turns out it was related to a vbulletin error, not the money-grubbing Digital Point Sphinx Search Plugin  :Smile:  

....This time....

-Rob A>

----------


## Bogie

Thanks for fixing it Rob.

----------

